
Musings on JIT performance - luu
https://github.com/burningmime/curves/blob/master/RyuJITPerf.md
======
Joky
Context: this shows the improvement of the new JIT implementation for C#
(RyuJIT is the codename for Microsoft’s project to improve the performance and
functionality of the just-in-time compiler used by .NET).

